
Tesla Remotely Expands S & X Battery Pack Range in Florida from 60kWh to 75kWh - x2398dh1
https://electrek.co/2017/09/09/tesla-extends-range-vehicles-for-free-in-florida-escape-hurricane-irma/
======
westmeal
>The option would result in a less expensive vehicle with a shorter range, but
the option to pay to remotely enable the longer range at a later stage.

DLC for Cars®

~~~
mrguyorama
Also basically the way high cost digital lab equipment works. The high-spec
and low-spec versions are identical, but the low spec ones have features
turned off, using methods from easily by-passable resistors to cryptographic
keys stored in a bit of flash

~~~
nicolashahn
Has a market been made for people buying low-spec, modifying to be the same as
high-spec, and selling for lower than retail high-spec price?

------
mrguyorama
Thinking about the recent leak/hack, the amount of data and control Tesla has
of their cars is worrying. And they truly are TESLA's cars. Does Tesla lose
access to the car once it has been fully paid off? How do I disconnect it from
their network? How do I verify that they no longer have my place of residence
after the car is paid off?

------
x2398dh1
Posting this because this article seems to be the most information-dense and
non-biased source on this Tesla remote update topic available. Other stories
about this are either more fear-mongering or overly Tesla-praising and don't
give as much technical detail.

------
glasz
i like software-defined shit. but this is an example of dystopia any
reasonable person should reject.

